# Finding someone to contract DTG Services



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi


I am posting because i am looking for a RELIABLE contract dtg service. I have used contractdtg BUT kind of have an issue with them. Originally Jay told me if i use them that they would give me their powerseller pricing for awhile so i could get that service rolling. But after the first sale BOB told me they would not honor the pricing. Since really i am a big screen printer from with 3 locations he really kinda pissed me off. Glad i didnt put their services on our site. Anyway this post is a warning about them as well as me asking who DO you reccomend? I am not reall the kind that likes to slam companies but really what they did is a bunch of crap....Quality was not that good either being that they have a $100,000 machine


So if anyone knows of a good contract DTG printer let me know


----------



## silvajr (Apr 7, 2009)

check out printerlistings.com, there is a lot of dtg printers listed on that site.


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

mfreund said:


> Hi
> I am not reall the kind that likes to slam companies but really what they did is a bunch of crap....Quality was not that good either being that they have a $100,000 machine


Well, I have no idea of your dealings with them, (minimum orders, price given vs costs of suplied design , etc..) but you kind of voided your own point in this post. Anyway,as said, plenty contractors to choose from. Luck to you


----------



## CAPECODDER (May 2, 2009)

Hi, I could help you out, I am located on Cape Cod in Massachussetts.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I have always had excellent support, quality, and project completion times from Bob at contract DTG.

Since you are a big screen printer with three locations, you should easily be able to afford your own printer, then you could do the work as cheap as possible and up to your standards of quality.


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

If you are still looking for a contract DTG company please let me know. I guarantee our quality. Please give me a call and I can get you a sample pack. I would love to see what we can do for you. 
Thanks,
Jason
408-398-7254


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

Printzilla said:


> I have always had excellent support, quality, and project completion times from Bob at contract DTG.
> 
> Since you are a big screen printer with three locations, you should easily be able to afford your own printer, then you could do the work as cheap as possible and up to your standards of quality.


Honestly the reason we do not buy one is I do not want to get into maintenence and a new technology. This is a machine that really does not do any wolume so really it is better off that we contract that style of printing.....


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe we can help


----------



## Reese28 (Aug 26, 2010)

I can be of service to you if you are still looking for quality DTG printing services.


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I can easily help you out with your contract dtg services. I can be reached @ 215-672-2382 or @ [email protected].

Thanks

Steve


----------

